# Bit of a delay



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally got around to resizing a picture of my lovely coffee kit... still a bit big, I am toilet with this stuff...










Anyways, mainly use the Fracino and French Press, less frequently I use the Chemex and Stove Tops when I am a bit sick of milk... Mr Iron Teapot is reserved for loose leaf tea... forgot my Keep Cup which I highly recommend...

That is all


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thats a serious brew corner!!! Like it!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I like it. My wife wouldn't!


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Very nice. How do the espresso's taste? I have a Heavenly myself.


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> Very nice. How do the espresso's taste? I have a Heavenly myself.


Not really an espresso person tbh, like the smoothness the milk gives in a flat white...

In terms of extraction though, definitely more consistent than my Silvia used to be but adding a VST makes things a little more interesting... I prefer the look of the Heavenly but someone had the Cherub for a great price so I went for that...

How you getting on with your Heavenly? Do you also get annoyed by the water tank dripping / water marking your lovely stainless steel =(


----------

